# Installing Windows in Concrete Wall



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There really isn't any flashing in the traditional sense.

I usually build a buck out of PVC lumber and set the unit in that. Trim out the exterior with some PVC trim or coil stock. Seal to the block.


----------



## pwg4274 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks! I kinda guessed I wouldn't be able to avoid trim in this situation. A few follow up questions if you don't mind.

1. Do you generally use 2x PVC stock for your buck?
2. New construction or replacement windows in this situation?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1. 1 by material is fine.
2. Either will work. If you got finned, you might have to rip the fin down a bit for clearance.


----------



## pwg4274 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the help! Last question...maybe.

The opening is roughly 60" tall by 90" wide. The thought was to do three windows across. The manufacturer is local and generally just supplies materials to mull them together on site. Is 90" too wide for a mulled window unit? I'm only picturing them between screwed on the sides.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can screw them in through the head if you want. Might be nice for a flanged unit here to push that flange back flush and support it against that 1 by material that will be tapconed into the blocks.


----------

